

Ask HN: Why is everyone bashing Tim Cook? - gamebit07

With the release of iPhone5 there are two things majorly in discussion :<p>1. No new features in overpriced iPhone5<p>2. Tim Cook is no show man.<p>But why do we need to compare two people? Two versions of the same things when compared seem fine. But why is everyone expecting Tim Cook, to deliver what SJ did?
======
ohashi
Because he's replacing someone who built the value of the company to obscene
levels through showmanship (among other things)? There is a direct comparison,
they have the same job at the same company.

